# Can we do it?



## AoK-TripleDouble (Feb 28, 2005)

Can we beat Miami in a 5 game series??? I think we could do it if, Blount keeps shooting great Walker doesnt try any heroic shots and if our rookies are up to the challenge...I think Miami is our only competition in the East, but then again there could be a upset, just remember Vermont beating Saraques!!!


----------



## jvanbusk (Jun 9, 2002)

AoK-TripleDouble said:


> Can we beat Miami in a 5 game series??? I think we could do it if, Blount keeps shooting great Walker doesnt try any heroic shots and if our rookies are up to the challenge...<b>I think Miami is our only competition in the East</b>, but then again there could be a upset, just remember Vermont beating Saraques!!!


I don't really want to get into a debate, but I hope you, and the Celtics players and organization keeps thinking that.


----------



## AoK-TripleDouble (Feb 28, 2005)

With toine back we havent lost to you yet, then again we have only played you once, but yes i still think we could beat Detriot


----------



## jvanbusk (Jun 9, 2002)

AoK-TripleDouble said:


> With toine back we havent lost to you yet, then again we have only played you once, but yes i still think we could beat Detriot


A highly competitive double overtime game in Boston.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

jvanbusk said:


> the Celtics players and organization keeps thinking that.


I'm pretty sure they don't. It is too early too tell whether we can beat Miami or Detroit. I think we have to wait until the end of the regular season to be able to decide.


----------



## jvanbusk (Jun 9, 2002)

Premier said:


> I'm pretty sure they don't. It is too early too tell whether we can beat Miami or Detroit. I think we have to wait until the end of the regular season to be able to decide.


I know, I'm just hoping that the players are in a similar mindset as the media. That Miami is the only thing that needs to be worried about, because they are head and shoulders above everybody else. I hope everybody overlooks the defending champs.


----------



## NBAGOD (Aug 26, 2004)

There are no more 5-game series, all are best of 7.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

NBAGOD said:


> There are no more 5-game series, all are best of 7.



Ja, lol. 

And Miami is not the only competition. Pistons are going to be huge to overcome, and the first round may look easy but it will not be. It's the playoffs anything can happen. When no one believed in us 3 years ago we went to the EFC, when no one believed in us 2 years ago we went to the 2nd round. 

It's not as easy as it looks. Even in the 1st round I don't see us winning in less then 6 games.


----------



## Al Jefferson (Nov 20, 2003)

Too early to decide...
I think if our squad plays Defense like they did against Phoenix and Detroit we could sure give them a heck of a good game.. 

But if the D has been as weak as it has been in the last few games.. We get beat in 5.. We'll see if the Defense gets better by the end of the season. If so, We got a shot. :banana: 

PdP


----------



## agoo (Jun 1, 2003)

I like our chances with Detroit. I think as fans we can look past them, but we should also realize that the players are not going to be looking past Detroit. The reason why they aren't competing with Miami for home court is that they had a rough start to the season. Since then, I think they've been going there right with the Heat. Also, they're the defending champions.

As for the Heat, I think we have a chance, but I'm not as optimistic as I am with the Pistons. Can we win? Yes. I think we can beat anyone. Are the odds in our favor with Miami? No.


----------



## KingHandles (Mar 19, 2005)

no doubt they hava talented team...but if we keep this up...no1 can stop us...i think that our team has tha mos heart in tha nba...n thatll go far in tha 04-05 playoffs


----------



## Steals4 (Mar 2, 2005)

We have next to no chance of beating Miami but Detroit doesn't scare me. Champs or not. They got lucky that Shaq and Kobe were fighting and Malone was hurt.

We never had a problem being competitve with Detroit before we traded Walker. The last game we played them is why. They are scared when Pierce wakes up. When he took it to the basket they stopped playing defense on him because they knew he would get a whistle and the basket. That is how we won 3 years ago and that is how we won a few games ago. I know the team is different but the team we have now with Walker won't be afraid of any team.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

Steals4 said:


> We never had a problem being competitve with Detroit before we traded Walker.


:rofl: (I've been using this smilie a lot lately). Remember that game last year (the worst lost in Celtic history). The Pistons beat us by like 40.


----------



## jvanbusk (Jun 9, 2002)

Premier said:


> :rofl: (I've been using this smilie a lot lately). Remember that game last year (the worst lost in Celtic history). The Pistons beat us by like 40.


That was two years ago, and it was by 52. I remember because I had the final score as my signature for awhile.


----------



## Piston-PiercePower (Nov 20, 2004)

If anything, I hope it comes down to Miami vs. Boston, because if Boston went against Detroit, I really don't know who I'd be pulling for.

Of course that's just me.


----------



## whiterhino (Jun 15, 2003)

Miami would be a tremendous upset, Detroit I think is possible, HOWEVER, it would be a very very draining series and would most definately go 7 games....that makes it even better for Miami because they'd likely face Washington or Cleveland in the 2nd round and they will wipe the slate with them while the winner of a Detroit vs. Boston series is going to be exhausted.


----------

